# Kacz07's 2002 Audi TTq 225 ALMS edition (Avus silver exterior/red interior)



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Exterior:

-Telson replica 3.2 spoiler lip (painted black)
-Hofele/Rieger front bumper (planned)
-3.2 wheels (painted red)
-Osir clear lenses

Interior:

-Center arm rest
-Vent-integrated boost gauge (defrost vent design)
-rear seat delete (planned)
-Osir illuminated shifter ring (red)


Drivetrain:

-APR 93 Octane ECU
-Modshack VDTA mated to 3.2 MAF
-3.2 MAF
-Samco TIP
-Forge non-res alloy boost pipe
-Modshack Boost Machine (not installed)
-MadMax Diverter valve
-WG spring mod 
-4bar FPR
-Bosch 440cc "Green Giant" injectors (not installed)
-Modshack low profile engine bay trim
-Motor mounts
-Relentless V3 tubular manifold
-Relentless 3" catless downpipe
-42DD 3" exhaust
-Oil catch can (planned)
-Revision E coilpacks
-82C thermostat (not installed)
-Valeo 3 row radiator (not installed)

Handling:

-KW Clubsports
-R32 sway bars
-3.2 front brakes (painted red)


Pics:


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

saved.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

pics !!!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

No pics your a tease


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

So you have that DP huh, how's the fit and finish??


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

^Yeah, keeping my options open to an upgrade. Hasn't been installed yet. Welds look good. They actively revised the fitment, so there is some R&D/Feedback related changes. I'll update when I get that, the APR chip, and TIP installed.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You broke rule #1!!! PICS!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Purchased R32 front brakes. Will be painting them red.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Purchased defrost vent boost gauge pod. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Pods-(Defrost-Vents)&p=77629328#post77629328


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Where's the pics


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

01ttgt28 said:


> Where's the pics


 This?


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

i dont believe you... pics or it didnt happen


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Still waiting


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Updated coilpacks, suspension (Clubsports instead of V3s), tubular manifold, R32 MAF.

I know, I know no pics, but I am getting the APR tune this Wed, so I will take some them!


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

seeing as you have not posted a pic yet, i will:laugh:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

volksvrsex said:


> seeing as you have not posted a pic yet, i will:laugh:



Nice!! I'm digging the little red car in the background as well.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

darrenbyrnes said:


> Nice!! I'm digging the little red car in the background as well.
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:


that's my 1965 morris cooper mini...it's for sale
it's caged, fast, loud and smelly!


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

So, dropped my car off at Eurotech Motorsports in Mahwah, NJ. Had them do a full inspection of the car. Going to be overhauling everything and doing some preventative maintenance.

They're doing all the belts and hoses worn by the last ten years of use, although the car only had 60k on it. Haldex and general tune up along with a coolant flange issue, a torn bushing in the front right cv joint, and a brake light issue. They'll be painting my R32 calipers a proper red to match the interior and installing the KW Clubsports and R32 sways all in one fell swoop. Then, I'll be getting the DP, coilpacks, MAF, etc. installed and tuned to APR Stage 2. I'm determining whether or not I want to throw the V3 tubular manifold from Relentless on there as well. 

Once this is all done, the last of the mods will be the lip spoiler painted red along with the interior vent boost gauge.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Kacz07 said:


> So, dropped my car off at Eurotech Motorsports in Mahwah, NJ. Had them do a full inspection of the car. Going to be overhauling everything and doing some preventative maintenance.
> 
> They're doing all the belts and hoses worn by the last ten years of use, although the car only had 60k on it. Haldex and general tune up along with a coolant flange issue, a torn bushing in the front right cv joint, and a brake light issue. They'll be painting my R32 calipers a proper red to match the interior and installing the KW Clubsports and R32 sways all in one fell swoop. Then, I'll be getting the DP, coilpacks, MAF, etc. installed and tuned to APR Stage 2. I'm determining whether or not I want to throw the V3 tubular manifold from Relentless on there as well.
> 
> Once this is all done, the last of the mods will be the lip spoiler painted red along with the interior vent boost gauge.


With all that suspension work being done, you might consider adding DEFCONs. You will be amazed.

cheers


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

Kacz07 said:


> So, dropped my car off at Eurotech Motorsports in Mahwah, NJ. Had them do a full inspection of the car. Going to be overhauling everything and doing some preventative maintenance.
> 
> They're doing all the belts and hoses worn by the last ten years of use, although the car only had 60k on it. Haldex and general tune up along with a coolant flange issue, a torn bushing in the front right cv joint, and a brake light issue. They'll be painting my R32 calipers a proper red to match the interior and installing the KW Clubsports and R32 sways all in one fell swoop. Then, I'll be getting the DP, coilpacks, MAF, etc. installed and tuned to APR Stage 2. I'm determining whether or not I want to throw the V3 tubular manifold from Relentless on there as well.
> 
> Once this is all done, the last of the mods will be the lip spoiler painted red along with the interior vent boost gauge.



If you get the v3 manifold, let me know what you think of it. I am on the fence of buying it, have their DP and I love it.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

V3 manifold on its way. 

Also purchased this brake stiffening upgrade for my r32 brakes: 
http://www.germanautoparts.com/productdisplay/82036 

I'll have to look into defcons, but are they a big install if I add at a later time? I just don't think I'll get the parts in time.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, Eurotech is messing with the V3 to get it to fit. They are debating on pulling the motor to best install it, although people on the relentless FB thread have installed it taking off the heads. 

I have picked up a cheap Modshack VDTA to match the r32 MAF. I'm unsure if the boost machine will be installed with the APR SW. I don't know the SW, but hopefully it's flexible enough to adapt. 

Can't wait to get it back!


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Kacz07 said:


>


Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

volksvrsex said:


> seeing as you have not posted a pic yet, i will:laugh:


Oooooooooooh what wheels are those?

Size/offset?


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

The brakes are awesome. They're 3.2/R32s with the Tyrol stiffening kit. Bite is a lot harder than stock 1.8T brakes and seems to shed speed more quickly than a stock 3.2 as well (1.8T weighs less). I do, however, think I have some squealing and vibration due to different contact points (Tyrol kit?) and being disassembled and installed on a new car with subtle differences due to tolerances. I will see if this settles down.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

R32 MAF with the 1.8T sensor runs on APR Stage 2+ tune with no issues. Drivability seems ok. No CELs. I'll wait to see how the car adapts, if at all.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

About 1500 miles with no CELs. Car pulls strongly. Still squeaks, but the ECU seems happy despite all mods. All O2 corrections are within spec. No overboosting. Plans are to add a gauge or two on the dashboard top defrost vents.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Anyone interested in my ALMS leatherskins? Not the entire seat. Just the leather.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Picked up a MadMax DV, VDO boost gauge, and 42DD boost lines.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Looking for a 3.2 rear valance, too.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Picked up the 3.2 rear valance from ECStuning!


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Picked up some new parts:










Hmm... These look nice. Upgrade from my R32 setup?












Would like to modify the vents on the sides.


Looking for an exhaust. Probably go with 42DD 3" exhaust.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Installed 3.2 valance and 3.2 spoiler lip. Painted it black instead of red. Pics to come. 

Picked up 3" 42dd catback! 

Interested in srs tec front fender flares: 

http://srs-tec.de/cars/Audi/TT-8N/Wide-Fenders-GT-AUDI-TT-8N::298.html


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Kacz07 said:


> Plans are to add a gauge or two on the dashboard top defrost vents.


Did you forget to do this or are you just lazy? You posted this two and a half months ago, you must have forgotten. Or maybe you're lazy.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

20v master said:


> Did you forget to do this or are you just lazy? You posted this two and a half months ago, you must have forgotten. Or maybe you're lazy.


Painting the gauge pod and waiting for a fellow forum member to get the second one. Hopefully, we'll save on shipping and get a group buy price. Oh wait...


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Forge non-res'd alloy boost pipe on the way!


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Replaced stock DV hosing (stretched, soft, and very pliable when tubular manifold and engine bay get hot) because it seemed like it was collapsing and throttle response with muted. Boost came on late. Low end was trash. No CELs, though. It sounded like the wastegate was open after 3k through every gear. Bought a better fitting hose and turbo is much more responsive. Blown off air has a crisp release through MadMax DV. I could tell power was suffering because first shifts were less of a short shift and partial throttle was sloppy.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Kacz07 said:


> Replaced stock DV hosing (stretched, soft, and very pliable when tubular manifold and engine bay get hot) because it seemed like it was collapsing and throttle response with muted. Boost came on late. Low end was trash. No CELs, though. It sounded like the wastegate was open after 3k through every gear. Bought a better fitting hose and turbo is much more responsive. Blown off air has a crisp release through MadMax DV. I could tell power was suffering because first shifts were less of a short shift and partial throttle was sloppy.



:thumbup:

Good to hear you got to the bottom of it. Weak worn DV's can wreak havoc on 1.8t power outputs.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Good to hear you got to the bottom of it. Weak worn DV's can wreak havoc on 1.8t power outputs.


Thanks! Now that that's fixed, on to the next round of mods!:laugh:


----------



## [email protected]orts (May 14, 2009)

Kacz07 said:


> Thanks! Now that that's fixed, on to the next round of mods!:laugh:


Thats what we like to hear


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

MadMax DV mated to Autozone hose with ~1.25 ID (replaced OEM hose due to collapsing under high heat and boost)
R32 MAF and airbox
Samco TIP
4bar FPR

Should have the 42DD 3" catback, Forge charge pipe, and tune next week.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Kacz07 said:


> Should have the 42DD 3" catback, Forge charge pipe, and tune next week.[/QUOTE]
> 
> While you're waiting, clean your valve cover. :P


----------



## chadd! (Apr 16, 2012)

markcorrado1 said:


> Oooooooooooh what wheels are those?
> 
> Size/offset?


X2


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

*Forge Charge pipe*

Hey mate, will you snap a few pics and let me know what you think of forge charge pipe when it comes in? Lookin I grab one as well (DV port shaved for my relocation kit).

Cheers,
Tony


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

20v master said:


> While you're waiting, clean your valve cover.


Haha. I know, I know. Already took care of it.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Boulderhead said:


> Hey mate, will you snap a few pics and let me know what you think of forge charge pipe when it comes in? Lookin I grab one as well (DV port shaved for my relocation kit).
> 
> Cheers,
> Tony


Will do. Esetuning's Forge order was delayed. I'll snap some, hopefully, later this week.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Kacz07 said:


> Will do. Esetuning's Forge order was delayed.


:thumbup: Found that out today as well.. guess the holidays were good to those folks. Will be a couple weeks before my FMIC gets to make a home at the nose of the roadster.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Parts added:

-82C Thermostat 
-Osir clear lenses
-Osir illuminated shifter ring (red)
-Forge charge pipe (boost pipe to turbo)
-Forge IC pipes (ICs to boost pipe)
-HPA Blue Haldex


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Kacz07 said:


> Parts added:
> 
> -82C Thermostat
> -Osir clear lenses
> ...


:thumbup: That must mean the Forge order came through  Hopefully I will see my intercooler sometime this week. Is there much difference in the bend of the charge pipe to clear timing cover?


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

It looks the same.

Parts added:
Valeo 3 row radiator


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Parts added:
Bosch 440cc injectors
Blue haldex (may switch to competition stealth)


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Parts added:

roadster subframe brace


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

That is some low mileage you have there :thumbup:


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

What's the benefit of swapping out the the 386 injectors for the 440s at 4bar. Even with the 3.2 maf to correct that seems like alot of fueling for an apr flash unless your trying to run corn. Have you done any logs ? 
Really nice alms btw. I love the red interior 


Sent from my postoffice using a carrier pigeon


----------



## luchos (Feb 23, 2012)

dude why did you cover up that sweet paint job on the modshack intake :laugh:


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Working on this issue:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ch-spring-with-Forge-UNOS-and-supporting-mods

Have not installed the injectors, but considering them when I go hyb turbo.


----------

